# Fans of Dollar General



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

Ok, I'd never been in one of these stores before but based on the recommendations of some of you here in this forum, I ventured inside one this morning.

It's little more than a glorified convenience store. The prices were as high or higher than my normal grocer and the selection was bad. The cashier was nowhere to be found and I had to yell to get someone's attention to come run the checkout. 

But the grand finale of that experience was a huge steaming TURD laying on the floor by the cash register. Not a dog turd. Not a cat turd. But apparently the excrement of a human being. When informed of its presence (as if nobody had known), the cashier informed me that SHE was not picking it up. Well, lady, neither am I. 

Please tell me y'all are not enduring this in your local stores.


----------



## Becka (Mar 15, 2008)

Um. . .no. In our Dollar General, the kids leave behind sippie cups and pacifiers, but not the contents of their diapers. (I'm assuming this is what you saw because I just can't imagine anything else without getting sick.)

Generally, I get tissues, TP, shampoo, razors, and other toiletries from Dollar General or Family Dollar. The rest of their stuff is usually made in China--even their generic brand of liquid hand soap.


----------



## scooter (Mar 31, 2008)

I don't post often, but read here everyday. This one had me laughing so hard, I can't imagine seeing something like that in a store.


----------



## KnowOneSpecial (Sep 12, 2010)

I can get stuff there cheaper IF I use coupons.

I can't imagine our store being that nasty.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

scooter said:


> I don't post often, but read here everyday. This one had me laughing so hard, I can't imagine seeing something like that in a store.


It was indeed pretty surreal.

"Ma'am, is there a dog in here?"

"No, why?"

"Then that makes this pile over here by the cash register pretty alarming."

"What is it?"

"Looks like poop."

"Are you sure?"

"I'm giving it an educated guess."

"Well I'M not picking it up."

"You go, girl. Fight the establishment."


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

Dollar General used to be a little different. The chain was bought out by Kohlberg Kravis & Roberts (KKR) in the past couple of years. I've worked for a KKR takeover company before. The very essence of KKR is different than the original mission statement of any "Dollar" type store. The stock will go up, customers will be secondary, and then it'll be sold.

I'll sometimes go to a DG, but Family Dollar and the others are better.


----------



## jlrbhjmnc (May 2, 2010)

LOL Ernie - that dialogue was a hoot. Oh, dear. How gross. I wonder if some toddler decided to "go" and Mom was distracted??

Our local Dollar General isn't a great bargain spot EXCEPT for greeting cards. We still buy a few for Mother's and Father's Day and birthdays.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Ernie - it can only happen to you........

Was the pile anywhere near a fan?


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

Heh. I did not notice the proximity to a fan. I was too busy making sure I didn't step in anything else.


----------



## hsmom2four (Oct 13, 2008)

Ewww, I am not a fan of that establishment. All of the ones I have ever been in are dirty and have a funky smell......now I know why. I noticed right off the bat that a lot of items are cheaper at Walmart which is slightly less funky smelling.


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

I rarely go there...probably never again...it IS funny reading it! Sorry it had to happen to you.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

AngieM2 said:


> Was the pile anywhere near a fan?


:hysterical: Post of the day!

Ernie, your poop experience made me laugh. Our Dollar store just doesn't have the same ambiance! I don't shop their often because most everything is made in China.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

All of our dollar stores are clean and kept that way. They each have lots of customers, clean stocks, and good staff working there. They're always cleaning and restocking. They all have good buys on paper products and laundry products. I like their towels and washcloths too because they're not as heavy as regular ones. 

I'm sorry you had to go through that experience. I would have gagged my way out of there. I wouldn't be going back either.


----------



## Aintlifegrand (Jun 3, 2005)

The Dollar general here is right next to Family Dollar so the competition keeps them both on their toes.. no poop here...but then we aren't in Illinois either.. I hear that there is a lot of that up there especially within your government...eep:

Ok that might have been over the top.. I am sorry...


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Ernie said:


> Heh. I did not notice the proximity to a fan. I was too busy making sure I didn't step in anything else.


If you look at the title of this thread...........:shocked:


----------



## JuliaAnn (Dec 7, 2004)

That's absolutely hilarious and disgusting at the same time. 

I've been in a few DG's, a couple were pretty bad. There is one here in our little town and it's not bad at all. Understaffed, which is apparently DG's standard operating protocol---the girl on the next property over worked there and said the cashiers must also do the stocking. I have noticed there is a kitchen timer behind the counter ticking every time I've been in, and I asked the cashier about it. She told me that they had to set the timer and they could cashier, and when it stopped they had to go stock for so many minutes out of every hour. At least that's what I understood. So, no wonder there was no one manning the checkout. Not the cashier's fault, of course, she's just doing what is required of her job. But overall, yeah, the stores are understaffed.

Having said all that, the DG here is in town, whereas the Wal Mart is about a 30+ mile round trip. Fuel costing what it does these days makes the odd shopping trip more economical to go to the DG for certain items. And even at that, the prices are either the same as WM, or actually a few cents cheaper. And I certainly can't buy them cheaper at the two local grocery stores--the items I buy at DG are considerably costlier at the local grocery stores. I can't pay $2.99 for a 22 oz bottle of Palmolive when I can get a 66 oz.bottle for $3.00 at DG. 

Some of the food items that DG carries, the Clover Valley brand, are actually pretty good. The soups are about 99% identical to Campbells, and 50 cents a can, are a good deal. About the only thing we don't like is that brand of macaroni and cheese. Stock-up stuff like flour, sugar, canned pumpkin, etc. is just as good as name-brand and much cheaper than the grocery store. DG sugar is $2.00 a 4 lb. bag, and I haven't seen other store brands that cheap for a LONG time. I forget what flour is, but it's cheaper than other store brands, and just as good.

I don't shop for a lot of things there, because most of what they have is China-made crap, knick knacks, useless garden items, cheap crappy clothing. But some of the food items are good quality and cheaper than elsewhere, so I shop there occasionally.


----------



## kully (Feb 19, 2008)

Angie, today is my birthday and the laugh I got from your post just made my day. Thanks !


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

kully said:


> Angie, today is my birthday and the laugh I got from your post just made my day. Thanks !


Happy birthday! If you want I can run back up to Dollar General and pick something up just for you.


----------



## Shrarvrs88 (May 8, 2010)

Ernie said:


> Happy birthday! If you want I can run back up to Dollar General and pick something up just for you.


Oh...you're baaaaaaad.....lol


----------



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

Thankyou Ernie
You don't know how much "earth" i've caught talking about these places. Mine are the same. but since I've only been in them once or twice I can't say about the fertilizer. People seem to worship these places


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Ours is next to Walmart so there is little difference in prices. It is a very clean store with fully stocked shelves and helpful staff. The other two in our vicinity are equally clean and well stocked so guess I'd have to say it's a regional thing. They have been increasing the stock of food items.DEE


----------



## partndn (Jun 18, 2009)

:shocked:
I was eatin some lil chocolate cookies..

We have two locations, and one is notoriously a little cleaner and neater than the other. But both are okay.

I do shop there for a few specific things that are always a good buy. 

Angie's fan post made my day too!


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

I don't know that this is something pecular to dollar stores. I've never heard of pooo in any store for that matter. Thanks for the Laugh...


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

A new DG just opened up in our small town. The prices are maybe a few cents higher than the HellMart the next town over but I figure by the time I factor in time and gas money, it at least levels the playing field. FWIW, our DG is very clean and well staffed..but like I said, it's new. I went into an older store a couple of weeks ago and it was dark, dingy and disorganized. I didn't like it at all. Thankfully, I have never seen any poo out in the floor at either one.


----------



## cast iron (Oct 4, 2004)

The dollar stores in the nearest town are pretty much $1.29 stores these days, and some even advertise as such. There may be a small handful of items that are priced at a dollar but the vast majority of items are marked $1.29 and up. All of them are operated by middle eastern folks and are for the most part clean and well organized. 

However, there is little pricing differential between the dollar store products and those in the regular supermarket. Add in the fact that the dollar store is not on our regular route and any pricing advantage the dollar store may have had is out the window.


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

AngieM2 said:


> Ernie - it can only happen to you........
> 
> Was the pile anywhere near a fan?


:hysterical:


----------



## kully (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks Ernie, but noooooooo thanks. Your happy birthday wish is enough.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Happy Birthday Kully - I'll give the the wishes of good fair weather.


----------



## Rocktown Gal (Feb 19, 2008)

Ernie said:


> Happy birthday! If you want I can run back up to Dollar General and pick something up just for you.


OMG too funny!

Our DG is clean and we always have to look for help too for they are always stocking. No poo here either...:hysterical:


----------



## watcher (Sep 4, 2006)

DG around here has some of the best prices on over the counter allergy drugs we can find. Beats wally world by 25-50%


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

Our Little Farm said:


> :hysterical:


times two
again, only Ernie


----------



## Rainy (Jan 21, 2010)

I kinda wish i had been somewhere in the store just to hear the conversation between you and this young Lady..LOL.


----------



## KMA1 (Dec 9, 2006)

That is Hilarious Ernie!

KMA1


----------



## pamda (Oct 14, 2004)

I have a hard time even walking in to the Family Dollar stores here. There is such a funky odor and they just feel icky. I lived in the Denver area for a few years and the stores there are a mess. My kids say it feels getto shop in them and they refuse. can't explain getto, if you lived it you'd know.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

We have quite a few Dollar General stores around here, but hardly any Family Dollars. The DG's I have been in were clean and looked well run. My DIL is an asst manager for one and her store is so good, they send her around to work in other stores in the area to get them in better shape. They don't pay very good for the amount of responsibility she has, but that is the case in pretty much all retail. Their management structure is regional, so some of y'all must be in the worse regions. They have a few everyday good buys, and their own coupons in the Sunday paper, so I go there when it's worthwhile. And they have decent greeting cards for like 99 cents.


----------



## shannsmom (Jul 28, 2009)

ROFL!!! I laughed so hard at that my head hurts!!! I tried to read it aloud to DH but couldn't get it out, but um, cough cough, sorry that happened to you, Ernie! Really. I don't shop at Dollar Generals because everyone I have been in is filthy, apparently not as filthy as that one, though!


----------



## wannabfree (Oct 25, 2010)

I am and always have been since I was a teenager (25 yrs ago) all for buying EVERYTHING made in USA and would preach it to others til I was blue in the face - but that ship seems to have sailed because for the last year often times I can't find a single store to carry a particular item that isn't made in China...So what is one supposed to do???? I hope not to step on to many toes here but I will just rant a minute about this trade deficit of ours - no one to blame but the American Public. And anyone that ever bought a NEW foreign made car or NEW car made by a foreign owned company ARE the biggest culprits. That is my personal assessment that I can't be convinced otherwise. Because new cars are the most expensive disposable/depreciating item that anyone ever purchases in their lifetime and the economics of those dollars over the last few decades not being reinvested in the American economy thru American jobs and American companies has helped greatly lead us to this China situation today! Maybe this rant needs to be in another section and if so I understand and apologize in advance.

I agree with the post about many of DG's Clover Valley food products being very good and cheaper than competitors in my area. NO I don't worship at the DG alter but yes I do shop there as well as my locally owned grocery store and Wal Mart. I try to spread my spending around because I like competition!

As for the original post it's just sad what can I say! Unfortunately I have seen similar things over the years in commercial establishments I guess it's just the same way with our society it is going to sh!! And just like the girl said 'I'm not gonna pick it up' so says everyone else on the economy, medicare, social security, health care and so on unless the turd is in their house no one wants to clean it up!


----------



## whodunit (Mar 29, 2004)

It was probably just a Baby Ruth bar out of its wrapper.


----------



## NewGround (Dec 19, 2010)

Didn't know DG carried Black Cow...


----------



## whiskeylivewire (May 27, 2009)

whodunit said:


> It was probably just a Baby Ruth bar out of its wrapper.


Doody! See, that was my first thought as well!:hysterical:

Our DG is where the local crackheads work. DH's ex just got fired from there....for calling in too much and not working her 12 hours a week there.:indif:


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Maybe it's regional?
Our DGs have just all gone through a redo. Wider aisles and they moved the registers etc.. they look sharp and crisp and new.
No poo and no funky smells.
The prices are great. I mean.. you are gonna find crappy( snicker) mechandise and cheap plastic, but on canning jars, toilet paper, rice, flour sack cloths etc.. and the OTC stuff, they cannot be beat!! Easy parking, run right in. No hitchhiking across a mile long parking lot either.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Ernie said:


> Please tell me y'all are not enduring this in your local stores.


Never seen anything like any of that in DG stores. The prices have gone up in the last 18mo, but there are still some good buys there.


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2011)

I don't go into dollar stores very much. The prices are just too high. Once in a while they'll have a particular sale item that makes it worth going into one.

For the most part, they are dingy, poorly stocked, and expensive.


----------



## AR Cattails (Dec 22, 2005)

I miss our Dollar General store. It fell victim to our recent historical flooding, as did most every other business in the area. But everyone else reopened their stores as soon as possible except for Dollar General. They are still closed. Maybe they aren't planning to reopen.

I went there occasionally when I needed a couple of items and it wasn't worth going into Wal Mart. It's easier to get in and out. It was ok. No turds around. You did have to "holler" for the casier a lot though because they were always somewhere in the store restocking shelves.

I will miss them if they don't reopen. We have a Family Dollar store, too, but I preferred Dollar General.


----------



## DianeWV (Feb 1, 2007)

This one got me rollin' LOL


----------



## JuliaAnn (Dec 7, 2004)

Quote "And just like the girl said 'I'm not gonna pick it up' so says everyone else on the economy, medicare, social security, health care and so on unless the turd is in their house no one wants to clean it up!""

THIS is the boiled-down essence of the problem in our country!


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

I go to some of the dollar stores when they have a good sale on. Some of them are a bit dingy looking, but most in this area are bright and clean, very appealing places to shop. 2 of the towns I shop in have 3 dollar type stores (Dollar General, Family Dollar, and Dollar Tree.) Dollar Tree is usually a waste of time, everything might sell for a dollar, but if it's only worth a quarter, it's a rip off.


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

I have this really weird mind...so; What if the ahh "offending" item was left as a statement of disgust over waiting for a cashier that took forever to show up? I can see some poor customer rocking from foot to foot gritting their teeth and muttering "I really gotta GO!!""..so they did and left....


I like Family Dollar better than General.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

POO HAPPENS 
my wife went into a walmart bathroom crap all over the walls of the stall someone was cave painting with thier excrament 

we had a freind who used to manage a walmart , he happened to be assinged that same store temporarilty when the previose manager was let go , it seemed they had a habitual poo player in the restroom there.

but he manager said thankyou for letting us know we will get some one right on cleaning that up.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

When did the dollar store start selling poop?...are you sure it wasnt organic fertilizer...you know they always place them last minute items at the register....LOL


----------



## secretcreek (Jan 24, 2010)

soulsurvivor said:


> All of our dollar stores are clean and kept that way. They each have lots of customers, clean stocks, and good staff working there. They're always cleaning and restocking. They all have good buys on paper products and laundry products. I like their towels and washcloths too because they're not as heavy as regular ones.
> 
> I'm sorry you had to go through that experience. I would have gagged my way out of there. I wouldn't be going back either.


I ditto what soulsurvivor said. At my little village DG, they know my name and where I go to church LOL. Cashiers ask about my kids! I buy tp, wipes, dish and laundry detergent/fab softner there, 2 ltr cola, shampoo, etc... Ours is extremely clean and kept up...it must be about a 4-5 yrs old store now. Must be a management thing as the two women managers at our local DG are ~always~ mopping and stocking. Place always smells like fresh mopped floors of PineSol. We live so rural; we consider the DG to be our closest "big" store. I save $$ on the few items I like to purchase at DG, as it's a 1/2 hr - 3/4 hr drive to the bigger towns with full size grocery stores or Mal-warts.

Sorry 'bout the dootie distress. I once took a group of children to a large wooden structure "castle" playground. Someone there previously, had taken a dump (not a child) eep: in the "keep". Out of all the things we did that day as a group...guess what they remember the most? This was 4yr-6 yr olds and that was two summers ago! 
-scrt crk


----------



## lorian (Sep 4, 2005)

IMHO, for the most part, cheap junk from China, nothing much that I need or want.


----------



## sharonandchuck (Oct 5, 2010)

This is my first post here, though I have been lurking for a good long while. Ernie is one of my favorite posters (along with Texican)! Ernie seems to have the sort of oddball adventures that I do! 

I just had to weigh in on this topic. In the early 80s I worked as a cashier in a store with Dollar in the name (the actual place shall remain nameless). One time a lady was no more than 8 feet from the registers with a child who looked to be about 3 or 4 years old sitting in the basket of her cart. The little girl said "Mommy, I gotta pee." The mother said "Pull down your panties, honey, and do what you got to do." I was in shock as the little girl pulled down her panties, squatted and let fly! Then the mother started rolling the cart leaving a trail of wee-wee with the wheels as they rolled through the puddle! Thank goodness we had a stock boy who did the cleaning! 
I told one of the other girls about it and she told me about the time an adult went into the corner where the clothes are and did #2! Then there was the time a lady was in a really big rush to try on some clothes, I unlocked the dressing room door, asked her to re-lock it when done and went back to the register. Later on another lady asked to try on clothes and I had to go unlock for her, she started to enter and then let out a small cry and said "I can't go in there!!!" Seems that last lady had diarrhea, no wonder she was in such a rush! UGH! Again, I was glad we had a stock boy to help! There was no way I would have cleaned that mess up! (Though I have cleaned up worse from my animals in my day, but I KNOW my animals!) While on the subject of nastiness, at this same store one day a lady that I knew through a mutual friend came to the register. She opened her purse.....and out ran about a dozen roaches!!!!!! She then began to beat at them on the counter all the while saying "where did they come from???" I knew where they came from. She always had a car FULL of old clothing as she used to set up down by the bus station and peddle them! How I knew her is that she is the same woman from years before that picked up me and my friend (that was her friend) when we were walking back from shopping downtown. We got into the back seat (this was at a time before she was doing the flea market thing) and I looked down and saw a ham that was teaming with maggots sitting there. I nearly gagged! To this day I still wonder how long that ham sat there!
Oh, just recalled yet another incident! One time the register area was being swarmed by customers (sorta like what happens when carrying out a bucket of scraps to a flock of chickens) and once it all cleared out I found a pair of the stinkiest worn out shoes I had ever seen right by the counter. Seems that they switched out shoes right there, using the mob as a distraction. We used to routinely find stinking rotten shoes in the boxes where they wore the new ones out of the store! Being understaffed we could not watch everyone and everywhere. And the time one of the girls confronted a shoplifter she was threatened with a knife! I could go on and on! Suffice it to say you have not experienced the downside of retail until you have worked at a discount store in a bad location! 

Sharon


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

I go to the dollar stores to buy the zip-lock type freezer baggies, and of course rolls of 'Ultra Foil' that is suitable for my tin foil hats! They are fairly clean, with none of the 'bad things' on the floor that others have posted about. The one located in Arcata always has outside a gaggle of young traveling panhandlers asking for 'spare change', but I wave my cane at them and ask "why don't they have a job?" That tends to make them not ask me for money again. Then when leaving in my older US made vehicles, I have to run the multiple groups of panhandlers on every street corner asking for money.

But I have yet to see where folks have relieved themselves inside of the store. Of course the staff would not have far to go, to get 'cleaning supplies' from their stocked shelves.

To go to Wally World, it is at least a 200 miles R/T for me to get to the nearest one, so I get to one of them maybe once a year - if that.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 2, 2007)

Our local DG use to be great for preps but I quit buying canned goods there when they got rid of the Clover Valley brand and replaced it with the worst grade of canned goods I've ever seen. They taste like kerosene smells. I don't like the way the latest manager talks to the employees right in front of everyone...I have to resist the urge to slap her every time I witness some sweet young girl in tears while she berates them and accuses them of every kind of inappropriate behavior you can imagine. I seldom darken their door anymore and I use to shop there several times a week. They are the only ones in town with glad freezer bags but that's about all I buy there now.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

An overwhelming feeling of sadness envelops me when I enter a DG or a FD store... never see the same employees... the ones that do appear to be under court ordered "service to the community". They'd rather be elsewhere (but hey, does any employee in retail 'want' to be there???), like an animal with it's leg caught in a trap.

I only go in, periodically in search of my holy grail (wide mouth quart mason jars with handles) and when they have a 'coupon' day.... otherwise it's not worth the time venturing in. Also, till recently they didn't accept credit cards (ALWAYS a bad sign).

Folks that won't step foot in wallyworld for some reason have no problems with the 'dollar stores'... I see them as red headed stepchildren of wallyworld. Same junk, just not as wide a selection.

Never saw any scat on the floor....


----------



## earthkitty (Mar 3, 2011)

Hubby went into the tiny DG here in our teenyweenie little town, said it was great. Super clean, well arranged, fully stocked. Can't remember what he went in for, and to be honest I forgot about that little store till I saw this post.

We are Aldi's fanatics (they don't take credit cards either, cuts costs to them which in turn makes things in the store cheaper), but I may have to stop in to DG to check out paper goods and such.

Terribly sorry you had such a crappy experience.

:grin:


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

pamda said:


> There is such a funky odor


YES!!!  Its the smell of them that I cant stand, the Dollar General and Yankee Dollar ones, its like cheap scented cleaner with cheap scented powder and old popcorn and bad candles all mixed together with your grandmas cologne 

The smell of them makes me sick


----------



## hsmom2four (Oct 13, 2008)

Shygal said:


> YES!!!  Its the smell of them that I cant stand, the Dollar General and Yankee Dollar ones, its like cheap scented cleaner with cheap scented powder and old popcorn and bad candles all mixed together with your grandmas cologne
> 
> The smell of them makes me sick


To me they reek of moth balls. All of the DG's and FD's around here are in the old run down shopping plazas. Maybe that's why. The dollar tree smells the same way.


----------



## JuliaAnn (Dec 7, 2004)

There is an old DG in a neighboring town. It's been there for eons, and when I used to go in, it always smelled like something had gotten wet and soured and mildewed, like maybe insulation or ceiling tiles or something. It's in an ancient shopping center, so I figure they flooded or had water pipes burst or something. Even renovated the interior of the store a few years back, but that smell is still there. Our local DG is only a few years old, and clean and neat.

I could tell y'all stories galore about human feces in the TSC I worked in. A trail of diarrhea from the front of the store all the way to the back where the ladie's room was, and ended with diarrhea sprayed all over the walls. I never knew a human colon could hold so much. I was told the woman was morbidly obese, so maybe she had a massive colon. Feces in the sink, the trash can, on the walls, in the corners... I never ceased to be amazed at how animalistic people can be sometimes.

We all took turns cleaning up the animal's feces, err... excuse me, human feces. Had this one old hippy woman working there for a short while who refused to clean up a mess when her turn came. Said she "didn't *have* to". I questioned her whether or not she worked there. She said yes. I asked her whether or not it was her job to do as she was told. She hesitatingly said yes. I asked her whether or not she used the ladies room while she was there. She did not reply, but rather just blinked at me. I informed her that we *all* took turns cleaning up messes, and that she was *not* exempt. And further that unless she wanted to have to go next door to the Chinese food restaurant to use their bathroom while she was at work, she had *better* go clean up the mess. Yes, she cleaned the mess, and it didn't kill her. She did not vomit, faint, or catch a disease. She simply did what her job required her to do as the rest of us did what we were required to do. Fortunately, she did not bless us with her presence much longer. The last time she refused to do something was when she refused to get a step ladder to get something down off a top shelf for a customer. I fired her, and I admit gladly.


----------



## fetch33 (Jan 15, 2010)

I don't go in except to shop clearance items. Prices are much higher than Kroger when an item is on sale. Kroger here also doubles coupons up to 50 cents.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

I do not go into DG's anymore. They are dirty (all the ones in my area) and they pander cheap garbage to low income folks.

Simply not impressed.


----------



## GoldenCityMuse (Apr 15, 2009)

Dollar Tree has some good items for $1. Shelf stable milk & soy milk [32 oz] for only $1.


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

I like Dollar Tree, too. A surprising number of their products are made in the USA.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Spinner said:


> Dollar Tree is usually a waste of time, everything might sell for a dollar, but if it's only worth a quarter, it's a rip off.


I buy specific things at certain stores. $tree is great for aluminum foil, paring knives, small $ toys for the grandbabies, dog sweaters, collars, leashes, etc. $general is great for $1tp, cat litter, kitten food, PB, lightbulbs, dish clothes, clearance clothing and clearance toys for the grandbabies. Family$ is hit or miss, kid's clothes are a good buy there and some seasonal things, plus great sales on bedspreads at times.


----------



## ne prairiemama (Jan 30, 2010)

Ours is pretty clean and uh way cleaner than Ernies  LOL! ewwwww! 

We shop there occasionally


----------



## ladybug (Aug 18, 2002)

Ours is super clean but it is brand new and in a pretty good area. I have been to some stores, especially Wal-Mart, and seen some pretty gross things in the ladies bathroom. Sometimes people are nastier than animals, and that is disturbing indeed!


----------



## yansmommy (Mar 28, 2011)

Some of our Dollar Generals are like this...I do not really like them. But honestly this post just made me crack up!:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## pamda (Oct 14, 2004)

I buy a lot of grocery items at dollar tree. Tea bags, hot dogs, frozen veggies (if they are cheaper the grocery outlet and wally's) and dog cookies....also wash cloths, t towels etc. If they are lower priced than the above stores. The $tree in my neighborhood is clean but gets messy. The one in dm's area of town is spotless and tidy. I will have to add though, was at Big Lots one day looking at ladies undies in a large pile on a table, and found a pair that were worn and dirty,,,eewww. I found a lady working in back of store where table was (right next to bathrooms) and she almost fainted. LOL. I was embarassed to even tell her. She put on gloves to move them (I had picked them up bare handed. She also opened a bottle of hand sanitizer for me to use after I washed above 5 times. I cannot imagine to lack of decency some woman had to not have to do that.


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

People in WM "try on" the bras that come in the boxes (like playtex). Put their old dirty one in the box, and wear the new one out of the store. 
Also, I once saw LP (loss prevention guy) watching a guy in a hadicapped electric cart. He was wearing a brand new shiny pair of sneakers. He "tried them on" and left his old crummy ones in the box, and was attempting to wear the new ones out.
In the Mt Pocono WM, someone pooped into the folded up rack of mens jeans, and and another person (about 8 years ago, playstation 2 was still out) pooped ON the PS2 accessories during the overnight shift.

Personally, I find the bathrooms in WM's way worse than the turd Ernie saw. I feel bad for the poor guys that have to clean it up...they need to make a living like everyone else, and maybe cant get anything better


----------

